# 99 Pathfinder - which timing mark is 15 degrees



## spicewood1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Had to replace my distributor because of the bad top roller bearing, and so I lost my timing. I know the set-timing procedure very well. What I don't know is which of the 5 marks on the balancer is zero and which is 15 degrees adv. so I need some help please. Thanks,
Paul


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Looking down at the top of the crank pulley standing in front of the engine, the mark furthest to your left (or, the right side of the vehicle) is the 0 degree TDC mark. Every mark to the right is another 5 degrees BTDC.


----------



## spicewood1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, but are you dead certain of this? I need to make sure because the only 2 bits of info I have been able to find is

1. 1 place that says if there are 5 marks then the middle one is the correct setting.

2. Advance Auto's online help says there should be 6 marks with the far left being 5 degrees retarded, then the second mark from left being zero and all others in 5 degree increments.

Here's the deal - when I replaced the dizzy I also removed the TPS to get at the bolt which I am finding is a big mistake. It took me 3 days to get the TPS adjusted back with my multimeter to where the trans would shift right. With the timing off I was getting surging as the computer searches to fix it. With it set at the last mark on the right (most advanced) it runs very well. One mark from the right it also runs great but I get an occasional wandering rpm at idle.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan never used the middle mark for O degrees, so the "1 place" doesn't know what they're talking about. Nissan has used, depending on year/model/engine, the first and second marks for 0 degrees TDC. According to ALLDATA, the first mark on the left is 0 degrees TDC on your vehicle. There's a specific procedure using feeler gauges and an ohmmeter to adjust the TPS and then the closed throttle position needs to be reset. There was a TSB released by Nissan on the procedure.


----------



## spicewood1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info. I'd really like a link to that info on the tps if you have it. All I saw was to try to get between .45 and .55 MV on the multimeter at idle. I was able to get a steady .48, which was very hard to do since you are trying to measure such a small reading it is quite inconsistent. I did not see anything about feeler gauges - where in the heck would you insert them anyway? What is the closed throttle position - the set screw that is like on the throttle body that the throttle bellcrank hits bottom on? (a small flathead screw with hex locking nut)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The closed throttle position switch is built into the TPS. The feeler gauge gets inserted between the throttle drum stop and the throttle set screw (never adjust the set screw!). You'll need a 0.012" and a 0.016" feeler gauge. The bottom plug on the TPS is for the closed throttle position switch, or CTPS; unplug it. You'll need to run ohmmeter leads to the bottom two pins (pins #5 & 6) of the TPS. With the .012" feeler gauge installed, you should have continuity, or 0 ohms. With the .016 feeler gauge installed, you should have no continuity, or "OL." If not, loosen the TPS mounting screws and adjust accordingly. Reconnect the harness connector and reset the throttle position sensor idle memory. For this, you'll need a scantool. Start engine and warm it up to normal operating temperature and shut engine off. Scantool will need to be have the capability of monitoring the closed throttle position switch. Turn ignition switch "on" for at least five seconds and turn "off" for at least ten seconds. Repeat up tp 16 times until the closed throttle position switch changes from "off" to "on."


----------



## spicewood1 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, thats a complicated thing to set up right. Tell you what, this page loads very slowly on my system and it would be much faster to correspond through my email at [email protected]. No problem if you want to continue here.

The pathy ran fine before I removed the TPS so I would assume the feeler gauges and set screw stuff is not out of adjustment, just the TPS itself. It only has a very small amout of adjustment in the "slots" and it will actually run in any location. The only thing I notice is that the tranny shift points change to higher rpms when the TPS was off. 

My TPS has 2 plugins where the directions I found previously only mentioned 1 plugin. I had found some kind of online settings where I inserted jumper wires from my multimeter and was looking for a .45 to .55 number. You sound VERY knowledgeable about this so I am going with your expertise. 

This all started with a good running 99 that started surging at 1900 rpm out of the blue. Next day it would only idle (now surging at idle too) and had zero power. First checked plugs and they were shot - new plugs gave no change. Had a faulty driver side rear O2 sensor code so I replaced it. Then checked dizzy and upper bearing was shavings - new dizzy gave no change. New dist includes cap rotor and all. Along with the new dizzy is where I lost the timing setting and got the TPS setting lost too. After some tinkering with the settings of each I got it to run fair. Set the timing to around 15 degrees and it ran better but shifts too high rpms. Tinkered with TPS setting and have tranny shifting great just an occasional wandering idle. I think if I can get timing dead on and TPS dead on all will be back to normal. I am surprised it is so sensitive. 

Thanks for your help,
Paul


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The ECM has to learn the closed throttle setting on your style TPS (unlike TPS's used by Nissan years back....ie on the E16's and CA engines), which is why the came out with this procedure after having issues with TPS and transmission trouble codes setting along with idle issues. The set screw probably is fine, but you will need to use the feeler gauges between the set screw and throttle drum stop, along with an ohmmeter, to properly adjust the throttle position sensor assy.


----------

